# Tried a new technique in rod marbling..



## Team Buddhahead

First: Thanks to JT and Bill for making the DVD. Great information on there!!!!

Since I didn't have any pigments to use with the "Sap" I did some experimenting with the 30+ Testors colors I already have. Learned some good things about using both. You don't need much of the Sap to get the stuff to react at all. Use the smallest amount you can put on a mixing stick and go from there. Bill is 100% correct that the jar you get from Acid will last a long time.

Also in the video JT talks about leaving it alone once you like the way it turns out. Take that advice to heart. I stood in front of my lathe fning with it after I told myself I was done . Looked better the first round.....

This was my first time using this Sap and the outcome was pretty good. Can't wait to try all the other colors. Make sure all the oil(whatever that stuff is)is out of the bottles.

Rod is a Rain Shadow SU967...Will post after its all done.

Again thank you JT and Bill for the DVD!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

where do you get your decorative thread and also what size is the bigger thread used to make diamond wraps and stuff like that? Also what dvd are you talking about, I'm just getting into rod making and would like to learn how to do creative wraps and marbling like that


----------



## Bullard International

You can take a look at all pigments (which the sap was designed for) on our website. http://www.diamond-ii.com/pigments.html The DVD and Trelikes sap are also on this page. If you want the brightest most vivid colors you can find then you really need to try the pigments. FTU in Houston carries a full line of the pigments. Terry Jones can be a ton of help with information on using them.

We are also adding about 5 new pigments before the TCRBS show and will introduce our "Bullard Brite" pigments there as well.

*Team Buddhahead *I went to your profile to see if I could find any info on a childrens group you may be heading up. We support church groups, camps, school programs and therapy centers of all kinds that teach rod building for kids (and adults). Are you teaching kids rod building? If so be sure and send me your accredited info and we will be glad to see what we can do for you. Very nice job on the marbling!!

*James* you can find some of our thread here as well. http://www.diamond-ii.com/thread%20products%20menu.htm

Here are a few pict.'s from Bill Havens and Jim Trelikes using our pigments and their process. Please let us know if we can help.


----------



## [email protected]

wow, that stuff looks amazing!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Those rods are sick!!! Purdy stuff right there!! You guys are some artists!!! ROD ON!!!!!!!


----------



## Saltydawg1

Team Buddhahead said:


> First: Thanks to JT and Bill for making the DVD. Great information on there!!!!
> 
> Since I didn't have any pigments to use with the "Sap" I did some experimenting with the 30+ Testors colors I already have. Learned some good things about using both. You don't need much of the Sap to get the stuff to react at all. Use the smallest amount you can put on a mixing stick and go from there. Bill is 100% correct that the jar you get from Acid will last a long time.
> 
> Also in the video JT talks about leaving it alone once you like the way it turns out. Take that advice to heart. I stood in front of my lathe fning with it after I told myself I was done . Looked better the first round.....
> 
> This was my first time using this Sap and the outcome was pretty good. Can't wait to try all the other colors. Make sure all the oil(whatever that stuff is)is out of the bottles.
> 
> Rod is a Rain Shadow SU967...Will post after its all done.
> 
> Again thank you JT and Bill for the DVD!!!!!!!


Glad you liked the DVD, looks like you've got it down pat, really sharp looking rod


----------



## Skiff

Lookin' good!


----------



## Team Buddhahead

> Team Buddhahead I went to your profile to see if I could find any info on a childrens group you may be heading up. We support church groups, camps, school programs and therapy centers of all kinds that teach rod building for kids (and adults). Are you teaching kids rod building? If so be sure and send me your accredited info and we will be glad to see what we can do for you. Very nice job on the marbling!!


Silvia, thank you for the very kind words. I do give classes and will be offering more after the new year. I appreciate everything you offered and will be intouch after the new year..
Thank You again, Gary
Buddhahead Custom Rods


----------

